# Are you a funny person?



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

Are you naturally funny, and do you enjoy making people laugh? What is your MBTI?
I'm an ISFP, and it comes really natural to me. BUT, I know when it's time to be serious.....


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm an INFP and I'm very serious, take jokes seriously most of the time... I'm more "entertained than the entertainer" as you put it. So yes, I do find things funny at times. But most of the time, people tell me I need to lighten up, haha. Also people have said that I'm funny, but I don't think I'm funny. I think what people find amusing is the "random" things that I say.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

I am both.. most of the time. Some days you CANNOT make me laugh, and other days you can't stop me.

As for my own ability to be funny... most of the time I am absolutely not, but occasionally I can be hilarious.

E...J.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

There should be an option for people who can make themselves laugh but aren't necessarily funny to others.... :wink:
It didn't seem to fit exactly into the 3rd category.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I try to be funny but it fails a lot of the time. Oh well, it's not like I base my entire self-worth on the hinge of a single mistimed joke!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Not in the standard way most people are. 

I find Ne users to usually have a lighter more playful humor regardless of where it falls for them. I am not saying Ni/Se axis can not have humor but it seems like humor is secondary to mission or process. Where as Ne users seem to use humor as apart of their process often. 

I usually do not try and be funny. I will say tho I am usually successful at either assessing my surroundings or in self deprecation which delivered with the right tone can come off as humor. I learned to play on that slightly to take the edge off or as an ice breaker. But really all I am doing is stating reality and playing on it. 

Certainly not intelligent witty humor really, nor is it that flat out goofball spoof stuff. 

My ex husband complained a lot about my sense of humor. I think some of that tho had to do with timing in life. At that time we had younger kids and it was just not my favorite stage in raising kids. I like doing stuff with my kids now that they are older for example. Anyways I probably was too serious at that point. 

Lol here is an example of my sense of humor (its so stupid lol). I went to have a burger basket and a drink the other night while my daughter was at a three hour dance class. The bartender at one point is making small talk. Asking what I am up to. I told him I was checking out from adulting, throwing in the towel, I said I was going to leave my daughter at dance, get wasted and abandon all my parental responsibility. I said it so dead pan tho he stopped horrified and looked at me trying to figure out if I was serious. Lol my friend was sitting there she knows me and she laughed. I asked her like did he actually take me serious. She said well yeah your delivery is so serious. I said yeah isn't that the part that makes it funny. Ok well as long as I can make myself laugh.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Of course, I am _hilarious_


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

My friends think I'm funny but in a dry way. Most of the time they can't believe the things that come out of my mouth, like they are shocked at my way of thinking sometimes. Not in a nasty/dirty way but in a sarcastic way. I do enjoy laughing though.

Edit: May favorite comedians are: Jim Gaffigan, Brian Regan, Anjelah Johnson, Tom Papa, & Mike Birbiglia.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I think it depends on who's listening, but I do find myself funny.


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

I think I am, depends on my mood


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I seem to make people laugh, sometimes even intentionally. I do enjoy humor, dry, like a good martini. INFP by the way.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> I'm more "entertained than the entertainer" as you put it. So yes, I do find things funny at times. But most of the time, people tell me I need to lighten up, haha. Also people have said that I'm funny, but I don't think I'm funny. I think what people find amusing is the "random" things that I say.


Ditto lol


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

No. But some people have said I am.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

November Rose said:


> Are you a funny person?


Yes.



> Are you naturally funny?


Yes.



> do you enjoy making people laugh?


Yes. If individual(s) are laughing—I am not disturbed nor dislike it. *By all means*; _go forth and laugh_. Because I usually find very little thing(s) funny myself.

____________

I felt bad the other day. Many individual(s) show me random thing(s) they find "funny" they see on social media; and for the life of me, I cannot see the humor. (&) these humanoid(s) having a genuine laugh. What is they are seeing, _I am not_ .. (?)

What is "funny" about it .. (?) Where is the "cuteness"... (?) What are these humanoid(s) talking about? 

(Mystery).


----------



## CHLOELILI (May 25, 2016)

I am often told that I am funny. I do not even know that I am funny. I just seem to have a quirky humor.
I like when people laugh when I say something bizarre.


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Depends. Sometimes people find me funny when I'm trying to be serious...


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

No.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

INFJ and I'm okay at it. I'm not a comedian, or anything, but I have quite a good humor...at least that's what people said.


----------



## TheLastOneWot (Aug 24, 2016)

Well pretty much the only reason I have friends is because i'm the goofball so i'd say yes.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I naturally want to engage in puns and wordplays and find being in the company of others who don't appreciate it to be stifling and restrictive.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Where's the "sometimes" option?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll say this -- I laugh at myself (and my posts here at PerCafe) a LOT. I hope that counts for something.


----------



## IamHereToMakeyouInsane (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm an asshole and people love me.



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 633506


You're hilarious.


----------



## Jeremi (Jan 23, 2017)

I usually make people laugh when everything lines up, but if I try to force being funny, which I do sometimes, it doesn't work.


----------



## Nick5 (Jan 21, 2017)

My humour is mostly about teasing other people, and also being silly or self-depreciating. I'm not good at telling longer jokes or funny stories. Also my humour only comes out in very small groups, typically 1 on 1 maybe with 1-2 others if I know them well, otherwise I'm definitely more the entertained than the entertainer.


----------



## Jeremi (Jan 23, 2017)

my brother says he's intp and he's the same way


----------



## Nick5 (Jan 21, 2017)

Jeremi said:


> my brother says he's intp and he's the same way


Yeah I'm not entirely sure what I am but INTP is what seems most likely atm.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I can be funny, but I'm not a funny person.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm funny, therefore I exist.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm funny looking so people like having me around. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

I am deadpan serious both in action (including serious face) and in thoughts; like one of the posters I tend to take jokes seriously, and am told pretty often I should lighten up (at least once in a while). There are moments jokes that are funny to me come to my mind, but more often than not others find it hard to appreciate it. In any case, when with other people, I rarely joke. Only with someone whom I know can appreciate my sense of humour.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 633506


This pictorial reply, paired with your particular moniker, is _fabulous!_


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I cannot say. Only others can speak to whether or not they find me amusing. That said, I highly relate to this world through humor. Nothing is safe! My parents and kids are loaded with it! It sure makes life a blast...


(I am an ENFP)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

No, whenever I try to say something funny there's no punchline. Someone will be smiling and anticipating it, but then I'm done talking. Alternatively, it is supposed to be funny but then they take it seriously and there's no punchline to tell them that it wasn't serious. I am mostly unintentionally funny, the king of one-liners, except none of them were supposed to be funny. I also find myself thinking of something I could have said that would have been funny, but I repeat it in my head multiple times and decide to never say it, or I say something bland then think of what I could have said and never tell anybody. There's no Jimmy Fallon in me, I'm never put into a situation where I'm dying of laughter before I tell a joke, nothing I say is funny and if it is, I didn't want it to be funny.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm mean but people think I'm joking and they laugh.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Most people think they are funny, but it cannot be the case that most are.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I voted that it comes naturally but it's something I had to work on, really.


----------

